# 40th Annual Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Give us a call, we are looking for Ads, Fisherman to enter the tournament, and volunteers with boats to mentor kids who will not get the chance to fish the tournament. Leave messages and someone on the committee will get back with you. Thanks.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, I have trailered from mississippi the last 2 years and took kids out from "oldflatheads" aka Tom Vandiver and it has been a blast....we will be there again this year and look fwd to working with you all......LETS make some kids happy and enjoy some fishing!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

As always Tom. I have a boat and need kids to fill it. Count me in the fleet.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW

We had such a spectacularly great time last year I can't believe there hasn't been a repost on this thread recently.

Well, I know a dozen or so kids that are SOOO getting ready for this event.

For the volunteers from last year, I hope you know what a lastingimpression you have made upon the kids.

For those of you who don't know me, I work with kids whom are in "the system." That is to say that I am a social worker at the statelevel. I happen to share a common passionwhich is the love of the outdoors and the activity of fishing.

Like many of youmy kids havehad a "different" upbringing full of trials and letdowns. I am constanly in search of positive activities and experiences to share with these kids. The BHFR has been kind enoughlast yearto garner sponsors for these children to have a truly meaningful experience on Father's Day weekend. 

If someone were to ask you what ispositive/cathartic about being on the water and catching fish (hopefully)what would you say? Now imagine that experince again for the firsttime, that is what you will offer.

Last year I was lucky enough to have more then a dozen kids sponsoredout there in the tourney. If they had any expereince at all it was with Bream or catfish. Mullethead guided a teen girl to a top spot for Spanish Mackeral (3.3lbs) for which she got $100. She spent the moolah on soccer gear and hopes to garner a scholarship for college. She has a good chance too.

I look forward to meeting all of you again. I hope to make some new friends as well.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

We are still here and getting ramped up for another year of turning kids onto FISHING.

Last year we had 22 PFF'ers volunteer to take kids fishing and about 50 kids. Everyone had a great time and it was specially rewarding to see the gleam in the eyes of the young folks after catching their first fish.

We know we got one young man's life turned around from Warrington Methodist Rangers. Reports from the Youth Minister and his guardian suggest he is no longer a problem, his grades are better and his dream is to work hard and have his own boat so he can go fishing.

We have some new volunteers involved in coordination, so let's go ahead and sign up early.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Tom, 

Please count me in for one day of support - either Friday or Sat, just let me know 

Last year Iwas assigned three teenagers and an adult, and that worked perfect for mysize boat

Hellcat, like to have you along as well 

Keith DuBose aka 'Mullethead' 

Miss lisa too - Perdido Key


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Keith thats very cool of you, sounds great. I have two separated brothers (16 and 14 y/o) that have been looking forward to this since I told them about it a month ago. Great guys who absolutely love to slam thebig bass and bream of Walton County. I'm getting them to keep their grades up with this as an incentive.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I attended a large child welfare conference today and was approached by the supervisor and dorm father of a group home in Crestview. Although quite a bit of time has gone by since I had last worked with them they walked up with smiles as big as life and asked "Mr Noah, when are we goin fishin again?" I smiled back and stated that I was lucky enough to be told to find 15 spots to fill and that they would gladly have what they needed. 

Count four more teen boys and their dorm dad in.

Ms Mae (the supervisor) went on to speak of how much the last trip had meant to the guys, and to her staff as well. It is nice to remember how many great people are out there that want to help, and for that, I thank y'all with more sincerity then I can express. I mean it.


----------



## Reel Rat (Jun 8, 2009)

I wonder what affect the oil rig accident may have on the tourney????


----------

